# DIY bubbler decoration?



## SqueakyPickles (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been planning a 10 gallon puffer aquarium, which I'm hoping to try out aquascaping with. (I'm also building a double aquarium rack, which I may post when finished) I'm going for a very natural look, but I've always loved bubbler ornaments. Problem is most of them are very cheesy, and the more natural ones are almost $40. Something like this would be cool of course, but I certainly am not spending $40 on an LED bubbler. The only other one I found was a volcano for $20 which I don't really want.
Has anyone ever made their own bubbler decoration? I was thinking of just buying a normal decoration and drilling a hole for the tubing, and I believe I would need to poke holes in the tubes to get the bubbler effect. However I don't know if this would be dangerous to the fish. Would I need to seal the hole with something?
Thank you!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It should be perfectly safe, and need sealing only if the tube won't stay put.


----------

